# Any Skullcandy Support!?



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

So I have been using Skullcandy earphones for a while with the built in mic and clicker, and i just got the 50/50 in the mail and it has two volume buttons and one clicker button in the middle.

Their retail packaging says it's iPhone and iPod compatible for controlling playback as well as music and phone calls, but falls a bit short when it comes to android. The only music app that responds to two clicks to skip to the next track is PlayerPro, since all other music apps just respond to a single click for pause and play, and if i double click without PlayerPro installed it dials the most recent contact in the the dialer app.

If i have PlayerPro AND the HTC music app, or any other music app, then PlayerPro will skip to the next track as well as play a different track on any other music app causing two different songs to play at once.

I was using Skullcandy FMJ's and it just had a mic and clicker, but my new 50/50's have volume up and down buttons.

Question is can we get a Mod that will support earphones or headphones that have clickers/mic/volume buttons such as Beats by Dre, or Skullcandy, or even a regular pair of iPhone/iPod earphones?

If PlayerPro can integrate it in their app, im sure a dev can slip it into a rom. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has earphones with these features that feel the same way.

Thanks in advance guys.

sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It's just the 50/50s right? Your FMJs worked? Because my FMJs work as intended. Just making sure it's not a problem with conflicting apps. Honestly it sounds like a problem with PlayerPro but if it worked fine with FMJs then something must be different about the 50/50s.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

You should check out the klipsch s 4 a headphones


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It's just the 50/50s right? Your FMJs worked? Because my FMJs work as intended. Just making sure it's not a problem with conflicting apps. Honestly it sounds like a problem with PlayerPro but if it worked fine with FMJs then something must be different about the 50/50s.


Same problem with FMJ's. Only difference between the two is that the 50/50's have volume up and down buttons.

What I basically asked for is native support for earphones with these features to work as they do on iDevices.

sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------

